# An example of darkening wood



## Gary (Feb 5, 2005)

I ran across something today in my shop that I thought might be of interest to some of the folks whose woodworking experience has been limited to turning pens.

There has been some past discussion here about how woods (in fact most woods) darken to some degree with exposure to sunlight. Well, here is a visual example.

This first photograph is a picture of the cut-off box in my shop that's used to store short pieces of wood until needed for another project. Notice how the pieces stick up above the front of the box.









Now understand that this box sits just inside an overhead door that is often open when I'm in the shop working, and natural light falls on it. (I know, I should move it, but I've been busy.)[B)]

This next photo is of three pieces of wood I took from that box today. They are cherry, maple and oak.  You can see the darkening of the wood that was sticking up above the front of the box. The stick of cherry actually had a more narrow piece of wood in front of it, and you can see the darkening also down one side.








The obvious question that's likely to be asked is "How long was the wood in the box?"  Im not sure, but I know it hasn't been more than a few months. They were put in the cut-off box sometime last summer.

It shows you that the darkening does occur and can be significant in a relatively short period of time.  So what does this have to do with penmaking? I don't know...just thought it was interesting in light of past posts here.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a close personal friend who owns a furniture company in British Columbia.  According to him, most woods darken for 6-18 months after they are finished.


----------



## Gary (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm sure it does. The process is slowed by the finish and the fact that inside it sees little natural light, but the process does continue. Just look how cherry ages to that grand old color most of us love.



> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I have a close personal friend who owns a furniture company in British Columbia.  According to him, most woods darken for 6-18 months after they are finished.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2005)

Great example of this. and I am sure with this group someone is going to think of some way to use this in a pen. maybe save some of that lighter than it should be purpleheart. I would be a bit miffed though. frozen out of the shop all winter while the wood is sunbathing.


----------



## rtgleck (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow great example of Sun exposure... Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 8, 2005)

This week I saw a DIY show on woodworking with David Marks; he made a blanket rack from Cherry. Instead of staining the wood he recommended to bring it out side into the sun to darken it. He said it takes only hours to see a big difference.
Rudy
SE MI


----------



## opfoto (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Great examples.


----------



## Gary (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />This week I saw a DIY show on woodworking with David Marks; he made a blanket rack from Cherry. Instead of staining the wood he recommended to bring it out side into the sun to darken it. He said it takes only hours to see a big difference.
> Rudy
> SE MI



Rudy, I've done that very thing myself. I made a hall mirror last summer in cherry. It was the typical salmon color of freshly milled cherry when I got through. I put it out on the patio table in the sun for a day (14-hour summer day), turning it often. The next day it was cherry red. It finished beautifully. It will continue to darken with age and looks great.


----------



## pipemaker (Feb 24, 2005)

Gary,

Just how far from Chernobyl do you live?


----------



## wwvine (Mar 17, 2005)

This thread may have run its course already.  For what it's worth, I've had pretty good success with putting color back into turned pens while still on the mandrel.  This works very well with Purple Heart as the turned pen is more brown than anything...

It could be considered risky and I do clean up the dust before starting this process.  

I use a propane torch (simple plumbing torch)and gently apply the fire to the turned pen parts.  It takes a little practice to get the color even and not too dark.  The color darkens more depending on how you finish it off.  

Warren


----------

